# Pet Stairs!



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

We added another creation to the website, that I think a lot of you might enjoy. Pet Stairs! They are so cute. The Zebra fur is my favorite one. We priced them lot more inexpensive than we've seen them. Everywhere we look they charge from $80 to $200 for the same size but some are just foam, not an actual wooden structure underneath like ours.

The frame is made with wood for a strong structure. We use a soft thick foam for the top of the stairs. Then we cover it in faux fur of your choice, with a soft white lamb skin in the middle for them to walk on. We have Small, Large, and X-Large. I havn't put the X-Large up there yet though, but we have them.

We also have Black lamb skin too, we're getting a picture of those soon to put up. They look really good with the leopard furs.










Small: $39
the height of the stairs are 15" tall
the stairs are 21" long
the steps are 16" wide and 7" long and 5" tall


Large size: $49
the height of the stairs are 18" tall
the stairs are 24" long
the steps are 16" wide and 8" long and 6" tall

Let me know what you all think! So far they've been going like hot-cakes on ebay.


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

That IS awesome! I was thinking to get one, too, because my boyfriend is *reallyyyyyy* mad because my new lil baby yume made peepee and poopoo in our bed   
I think that might help? But not sure it would be high enough to reach top of bed, and might be dangerous?

Anyways, grrrreat item, and I was afraid of the price, but it's a fair one!!  
*thumbs up* :thumbleft:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank you! We thought the price was fair too, they are basical half the price of all the ones you see online, and ours are made better! lol. How high is your bed? The bed we have is 24" off the ground and I made a set of the small 15" for our bed and my moms little 4lb jumped up like it was nothing. Cause if you think about it, 9 inches really isnt that big of a jump. But thats why we also make the other 2 sizes, cause some people have much larger beds and if they have a little chihuahua their going to need something.

Thanks for letting me know what u think! It really helps us out!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Great website! and theres some lovely stuff on there...

Shame in not in the USA


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

do you send to the uk if so how much


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> do you send to the uk if so how much


I'm actually not sure how much the shipping would be. I'm sure not much, I sent a dress to Australia and it only cost like $2.00. Since I have free shipping right now for the U.S. i have to charge shipping afterwards. I can always check too, just give me the address and I'll be able to see exactly how much it'll be.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

great stuff!
i really love the little snippets about the models!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ok tiff- i soooooooooo want a pink leopard one in small!!! im in the uk in london but omgggggggg your prices work out soooooo cheap! it works out just ovr 20 pound- so compared to the hundred prices- i love it!!! so wilL ROMEO! Has to be pink so it will match our room- could you pleaseeeee ship to uk- at what price???


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> ok tiff- i soooooooooo want a pink leopard one in small!!! im in the uk in london but omgggggggg your prices work out soooooo cheap! it works out just ovr 20 pound- so compared to the hundred prices- i love it!!! so wilL ROMEO! Has to be pink so it will match our room- could you pleaseeeee ship to uk- at what price???


spending again i see :roll:


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> ok tiff- i soooooooooo want a pink leopard one in small!!! im in the uk in london but omgggggggg your prices work out soooooo cheap! it works out just ovr 20 pound- so compared to the hundred prices- i love it!!! so wilL ROMEO! Has to be pink so it will match our room- could you pleaseeeee ship to uk- at what price???


I sent ya a PM.
We can send to the UK no problem, just give me the zip codes and I can do a quick search on how much shipping would be.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

jus pmed you


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > ok tiff- i soooooooooo want a pink leopard one in small!!! im in the uk in london but omgggggggg your prices work out soooooo cheap! it works out just ovr 20 pound- so compared to the hundred prices- i love it!!! so wilL ROMEO! Has to be pink so it will match our room- could you pleaseeeee ship to uk- at what price???
> ...


hey hey hey

you always catch me red handed lol
go and tell vicki lol shes the "HEY BIG SPENDERRR!"
LOL and this will be a xmas pressie!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lol thought my ears were burnning he he he tell me about it lmao im at discover dogs on sat i can only imagine the bill i can rack up lol


----------

